# 3D Acceleration no longer works in VirtualBox



## alivance (Oct 11, 2014)

I have been trying to get my virtualbox 3d acceleration to work with the latest drivers but I get this error:


```
libGL: screen 0 does not appear to be DRI2 capable
```


```
xorg-server-1.12.4_9,1
virtualbox-ose-additions-4.3.16_1
dri-9.1.7_5,2
libdrm-2.4.52_1,1
libGL-9.1.7_2
```

I tried reinstalling, building from ports, it used to work before. kldstat says drm and vboxvideo are loaded, xorg is configured to use vboxvideo as driver. All other features are working, such as seamless mouse, shared clipboard, 3D support is enabled for the guest.


----------

